# Taurus 650 action wrench



## childs2486 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum but not to firearms. I have a Taurus CIA 650 that's fun to shoot, but the barrel keeps unscrewing itself from the action.

I was wondering if anyone reading this knows where I can acquire an action wrench that fits the 650 frame so I can tighten the barrel.


----------

